# conceiving naturally after ivf?



## Cadimai (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I was just wanted to ask if anyone has conceived naturally after an ivf pregnancy? I still hope I may catch naturally or am I just living in cuckoo land! thanks in advance.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You are not living in cuckoo land at all.  If you have a look on some of the history of some of the ladies on here, there are some positive stories of natural pregnancies after IVF.

Perhaps look at the 'Hoping for another miracle' thread if you would like some support.

Good luck.

X


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

You are definitely not living in cloud cuckoo land, it can happen. I'm currently 27 weeks pg with my natural miracle and know a few other people who've also been lucky. 
Salx


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, mines not totally natural as I was on chlomid first cycle afte failed IVF. Chlomid had only made me ovulate once for me before in 9 months. So I thought there was no chance. I have heard of lots of stories of people conceiving naturally though. I think I read that IVF can make you more fertile. Best of luck xx


----------

